# Hiya guys :)



## _Simon_ (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi all!  I'm new here and thought I'd say hey. My name is Simon from Australia, my background is primarily in two martial arts, many years ago I trained about 2.5 years in Go Kan Ryu karate, took an extended break not planning to go back, then really was keen to start training in a different style.

I trained in Kyokushin Karate (under Shihancho Gary Viccars' branch) for about 7-8 years, attained 4th Kyu (definitely took my time  ), and after much time and reflection found myself losing interest in Kyokushin. There was definitely a shift within myself, and I felt I could no longer do that style of training. I'd always pushed myself too hard in life and really put too much pressure on myself, and just in general haven't been very kind to myself. And Kyokushin has a real emphasis on pushing yourself to absolute extremes and incredibly hard training. A very 'yang' approach. I am very grateful and I have learned a tremendous amount about myself in Kyokushin, but definitely feel it's time to move on.

So it made total sense that my interest in Kyokushin dwindled, as I felt I could no longer do that to myself. And midway through last year I was quite unwell (and still am) with a severe pelvic condition (pelvic floor tension myalgia), which is just the muscles in the pelvis being too tight, which was FURTHER feedback that I was far too hard on myself, and I had a pattern of overtension.

I left Kyokushin at the end of 2016 and took a year off in 2017, just doing my own home training, which I highly recommend, it was a great learning experience.

And after much reflection last year, I still am super keen to train again in a different style. I'm definitely leaving behind an old way of living, so I've been looking around in my area for different styles, I'm still very much interested in karate, but also been looking at other styles like taekwondo, Tang Soo Do, so I'm thinking I might do an experiment period of trialling a different martial art for a month and seeing what clicks. It's usually the instructor to click with rather than the style, so it'll be interesting! Pretty sure I'm leaning towards a karate style though hehe. And I definiterly have more of an interest/inclination to the spiritual side of martial arts, so we'll see what happens.

I used to post a little on Kyokushin4Life but I don't that's operating anymore.

Anyways, am looking forward to posting and learning. And also looking forward to connecting with others and talking to others about martial arts 

Cheers!

Simon


----------



## Tames D (Jan 6, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 6, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 7, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 7, 2018)

Welcome to MT - sounds like you're starting a fun new martial arts journey. And it sounds like you're taking a great approach - finding the right instructor/school, it will definitely click at some point. And trying out new ones is a lot of fun, anyway.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome guys, yeah it really feels like the start of something new. To be honest it was so emotional leaving.. but I knew it was the right decision for me. Really felt like it was a massive life decision haha.. but it did signal something important. A couple of months ago I decided to go back and assist in teaching the kid's classes though as I really enjoyed doing that, but my instructor was really understanding as to why I left training.

Now it feels like I can choose based on what I intuit as a good fit, and not decide based on fear or obligation or training to try to convince myself I'm 'strong'. Looking forward to what may come


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 7, 2018)

Welcome aboard! Whereabouts in Australia are you?


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks Chris, I'm in Victoria, in Geelong. I see you're from Melbourne  ah you're spoilt for choice there, so many options for places to train!


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 7, 2018)

Awesome, practically neighbours! And yeah, there's a fair bit here... but, me being me, I have to choose things where I need to go to Perth... or Japan.... ha!


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 7, 2018)

Ah nice, yeah makes it a more rich experience travelling around to train I reckon hehe


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 7, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 7, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Buka (Jan 7, 2018)

Welcome to Martialtalk, Simon.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 7, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome guys, yeah it really feels like the start of something new. To be honest it was so emotional leaving.. but I knew it was the right decision for me. Really felt like it was a massive life decision haha.. but it did signal something important. A couple of months ago I decided to go back and assist in teaching the kid's classes though as I really enjoyed doing that, but my instructor was really understanding as to why I left training.
> 
> Now it feels like I can choose based on what I intuit as a good fit, and not decide based on fear or obligation or training to try to convince myself I'm 'strong'. Looking forward to what may come


Never be limited by obligation. The only obligation you have is to yourself


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks all 





Headhunter said:


> Never be limited by obligation. The only obligation you have is to yourself



Yeah so true, isn't it a strange concept 'obligation'... I've seen others use it so many times in order to justify their controlling others, and believing in it yourself is just a way to avoid dealing with your own guilt. For too long I felt like I 'had' to keep training, lucky I saw how shoddy and limiting that belief system is hehe... Cheers HH appreciate it


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 7, 2018)

welccome to MT


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Simon.  I miss Kyokushin4life too.  There were some great people and great discussions there.

If you’re looking for something along the lines of Kyokushin, but without the bare knuckle aspect, check out Seido Juku.  There’s quite a few Seido dojos in Australia.  The link I’m providing lists most, but I know there’s a few others not listed.  For some reason, Geelong rings a bell for me.

The World Seido Karate Organization in New York City


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 7, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Hi Simon.  I miss Kyokushin4life too.  There were some great people and great discussions there.
> 
> If you’re looking for something along the lines of Kyokushin, but without the bare knuckle aspect, check out Seido Juku.  There’s quite a few Seido dojos in Australia.  The link I’m providing lists most, but I know there’s a few others not listed.  For some reason, Geelong rings a bell for me.
> 
> The World Seido Karate Organization in New York City


Osu mate thanks for that. Yeah to be honest Seido was one that absolutely jumped out at me. I researched it so thoroughly and sent so many emails around asking for info haha. The philosophy and more spiritual side and emphasis just really clicked with me so much.

At the end of 2016 I visited the only Seido dojo that's close by, and to be honest I didn't click with one of the instructors.. it felt a bit pushed and almost militaristic, almost barking at the students, which is what I want to get away from. I'm done with doing everything at 400% and pushing myself into oblivion. I'm all for training hard, but for that to be a prime emphasis all of the time just reminded me of Kyokushin. And for sure that may not be representative of Seido as a whole. Just wish there was another closer dojo. There is actually a dojo that used to be Seido but is now operating under a different name, I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 8, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Osu mate thanks for that. Yeah to be honest Seido was one that absolutely jumped out at me. I researched it so thoroughly and sent so many emails around asking for info haha. The philosophy and more spiritual side and emphasis just really clicked with me so much.
> 
> At the end of 2016 I visited the only Seido dojo that's close by, and to be honest I didn't click with one of the instructors.. it felt a bit pushed and almost militaristic, almost barking at the students, which is what I want to get away from. I'm done with doing everything at 400% and pushing myself into oblivion. I'm all for training hard, but for that to be a prime emphasis all of the time just reminded me of Kyokushin. And for sure that may not be representative of Seido as a whole. Just wish there was another closer dojo. There is actually a dojo that used to be Seido but is now operating under a different name, I'll definitely check them out.


Every teacher is different, hence why I always tell people to visit as many dojos as possible in their area.  The most important thing is the teacher and who you’re training alongside IMO.

If that dojo wasn’t for you, no sense in training there.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 8, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Every teacher is different, hence why I always tell people to visit as many dojos as possible in their area.  The most important thing is the teacher and who you’re training alongside IMO.
> 
> If that dojo wasn’t for you, no sense in training there.



Yeah absolutely, definitely finding that so true. A style can look great on paper, and tick many boxes, but if you don't click with the dojo/school/members then you just won't get out of it what it is you're after. I plan to do some exploring this year, try a different style for a month until one clicks, may do a thread about my experience . Really appreciate your thoughts on all this


----------



## BrendanF (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi Simon,

I'm all the way over in Perth - but I do know of a Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu group in Geelong:

Highton Dojo – Takumakai Daito Ryu Australia

Daitō-ryū Aiki-jūjutsu - Wikipedia

Certainly not a 'kicking/punching-centric' art like Karate, TKD or TSD, but that group might be what you're looking for.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 14, 2018)

BrendanF said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> I'm all the way over in Perth - but I do know of a Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu group in Geelong:
> 
> ...


Hi Brendan, ah wow... you know what in all of my research of dojos around the area I never came across this... thanks so much.

It's bizarre... I've never been attracted to these styles of training (aikido, aikijujutsu etc), which makes no sense as these arts seem to be more of a softer/allowing emphasis with more of a spiritual focus, which is what I'm into... But this may definitely be worth looking into for me... sounds fascinating...

Really appreciate that Brendan


----------



## BrendanF (Jan 14, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Hi Brendan, ah wow... you know what in all of my research of dojos around the area I never came across this... thanks so much.
> 
> It's bizarre... I've never been attracted to these styles of training (aikido, aikijujutsu etc), which makes no sense as these arts seem to be more of a softer/allowing emphasis with more of a spiritual focus, which is what I'm into... But this may definitely be worth looking into for me... sounds fascinating...
> 
> Really appreciate that Brendan



Ha - great, was almost not going to post, given it's so far from what you seemed to be after.  I guess I have a fascination for all things koryu, and although Daito ryu's status as koryu is questionable, I've always been intrigued by it - mostly because of things I've heard about Takeda S.

And FWIW - the Takumakai line of DR has plenty of 'not-so-soft' techniques:







All the best with the search!  Let us know how you go


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 14, 2018)

BrendanF said:


> Ha - great, was almost not going to post, given it's so far from what you seemed to be after.  I guess I have a fascination for all things koryu, and although Daito ryu's status as koryu is questionable, I've always been intrigued by it - mostly because of things I've heard about Takeda S.
> 
> And FWIW - the Takumakai line of DR has plenty of 'not-so-soft' techniques:
> 
> ...


Ah right, no I definitely appreciate you posting. It's great to know of all options. I still plan on training around and seeing what really clicks. And that's the thing, it may be completely unexpected which art I fall into and what I'm drawn to, and there's no amount of planning that can decide that haha. I've never really heard of the art to be honest, but looking at the links I love the orientation and focus of it . I'd be keen to put that into the mix of what I'll explore, much appreciated


----------



## Brian King (Jan 15, 2018)

Welcome to Martial Talk _Simon_
I have meet a few Systema practitioners from your neck of the woods, and all were good folks. It is not a well known martial art but you might want to give it a look.

Systema Vasiliev. Russian Martial Art

Good luck in your search
Regards
Brian King


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 15, 2018)

Brian King said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk _Simon_
> I have meet a few Systema practitioners from your neck of the woods, and all were good folks. It is not a well known martial art but you might want to give it a look.
> 
> Systema Vasiliev. Russian Martial Art
> ...


G'day Brian, thanks for the welcome . Ah yeah I see there a few in the Melbourne area, but not really interested in Systema. I've heard of it, but not sure it's my cuppa tea.

Thanks a bunch though really do appreciate the suggestion mate . If anyone else has any recommendations as to what they think would suit me feel free


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 15, 2018)

Are these guys anywhere near you?

Enshin Karate Australia

I have a man crush on Enshin.  Pretty sure it’s hard contact, which probably isn’t what you’re looking for.  But I thought I’d throw it out there.  No Enshin near me, so maybe I have the wrong idea about it.  It just seems like a great system to me - Kyokushin blended with some Judo.  Then again if an Enshin dojo opened up close to me, I’m not sure I’d be able to deal with full contact for any length of time anymore.  Been there, done that.  But hey, I could be wrong about the day in and day out contact level.  

You’re familiar with Joko Ninomiya, right?


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 15, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Are these guys anywhere near you?
> 
> Enshin Karate Australia
> 
> ...



I am now! (After research hehe). I'm familiar with Enshin, and the closest seems to be Melbourne (about an hour away). Yeah it seems really cool, but don't think it's up my alley at this stage. Seems like Kyokushin but a lot of traditional stuff taken out, more self-defense based, and yeah with judo etc. Would be a great learning experience. There is Ashihara in Geelong though.

But like we discussed before, it will definitely be a case of clicking with the instructor and specific dojo rather than generic style, so i definitely won't count anything out .

And I really do enjoy the intensity of full contact sparring, honestly it's an incredible feeling. And I think people looking in from the outside won't ever understand it unless they do it. It really awakens something within you (and it's not that primal or 'animal' thing either), the truth of it lies in the direct experience of it. There's something really magical about it in the very midst and core of it, and I'd still like to do that sort of training, but just every now and then. I might still do the fight nights my old dojo has (25 kumite rounds in a row), and that'll be the extent of it hehe. Depending on health etc.

Thanks heaps, I'm enjoying getting feedback on potential styles to explore


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 17, 2018)

welcome to Mt


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 17, 2018)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> welcome to Mt


Thanks bud!


----------



## donald1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 21, 2018)

donald1 said:


> Hello!


G'day Donald ;D


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Welcome to MT Simon.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 28, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT Simon.


Ah cheers oftheherd1 . Appreciate it, am loving the forum and members so far


----------



## 666 (Feb 5, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> I left Kyokushin at the end of 2016 and took a year off in 2017, just doing my own home training, which I highly recommend, it was a great learning experience.


I also did that and yes I highly recommend it too, because in my opinion something like that really shows you're mental toughness/discipline.
Nobody gives a F if you take a day off, or a week, or even a month.
Nobody gives a F if you're pushing your limits.
You always can choose the easy way out, but deciding for yourself not to do it, that's not easy for most people, most of my friends, they can't even do just a lil bit of working out every now and then... they just find excuses that doesn't even make sense lol.
I always say if you can't bring yourself to do something you don't want to do, but is essential for reaching your goal, you don't have full control over your own body.
Sorry if I write a lil bit weird, English isn't my first language haha.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 5, 2018)

666 said:


> I also did that and yes I highly recommend it too, because in my opinion something like that really shows you're mental toughness/discipline.
> Nobody gives a F if you take a day off, or a week, or even a month.
> Nobody gives a F if you're pushing your limits.
> You always can choose the easy way out, but deciding for yourself not to do it, that's not easy for most people, most of my friends, they can't even do just a lil bit of working out every now and then... they just find excuses that doesn't even make sense lol.
> ...



Ah cheers for the thoughts, ah didn't know English wasn't your first language, I wouldn't have picked it from the other threads, it's pretty good!

Yeah discipline is good, but if anything I learned to relax more during last year. I'm sort of the opposite, I push myself far too hard and put too much pressure on myself. So it was really moreso a year of training the sort of things I actually wanted to train, and therefore being much kinder to myself.  It was great, and I really got to explore stuff that we wouldn't usually do in the dojo. Still trained hard at times, but it wasn't the main focus, it was reconnecting with WHY I started training in the first place, and reconnecting with why I love training and what draws me to it.

And currently there are really zero goals in mind, am really just listening to myself and taking this current year to get back into training properly, whatever I click with. Although I did enter two tournaments last year and definitely that was a goal I guess which I prepared for, and probably will this year too, but in the grander scheme of things I'm looking to follow where the road takes me, rather than force a sledgehammer to it hehe


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2018)

Well, I have enjoyed the comments you've left on my posts so far. Glad to have you here!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Apr 23, 2018)

welcome to MT


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 23, 2018)

wingchun100 said:


> Well, I have enjoyed the comments you've left on my posts so far. Glad to have you here!


Naww cheers appreciate it 


KenpoMaster805 said:


> welcome to MT


Ah thanks heaps for the 3rd welcome from ya KenpoMaster805, that's dedication  appreciate it bud


----------

